# Lindeberg Pratice Problems



## Mike_NC (Aug 20, 2009)

I started working through the Lindeberg practice problems book. Are these all AM questions or are they a mixture of AM and PM? Under the transpo section for example, there are questions on projectile motion, momentum and basic physics type equations. Does anyone know of problems this basic arise or should I just make sure to have the page in the CERM tabbed? I wouldn't see them burning more than one question per section on something of a fundamental science level when there are an infinite number of design and analysis type questions to ask.. Anyone have an opinion?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## picusld (Aug 20, 2009)

Mike_NC said:


> I started working through the Lindeberg practice problems book. Are these all AM questions or are they a mixture of AM and PM? Under the transpo section for example, there are questions on projectile motion, momentum and basic physics type equations. Does anyone know of problems this basic arise or should I just make sure to have the page in the CERM tabbed? I wouldn't see them burning more than one question per section on something of a fundamental science level when there are an infinite number of design and analysis type questions to ask.. Anyone have an opinion?
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


If you are doing the transportation Depth, I would only do the trasportation questions that involve traffic and geometry.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Aug 20, 2009)

Get the NCEES outline, it really helps you focus within CERM, CERM has evolved over the years and has material that was important one year but may not be included the next, Transportation in the morning is only curves and acc dcc, in all the topics the outline will help you find what you need to study the most.


----------



## picusld (Aug 20, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> Get the NCEES outline, it really helps you focus within CERM, CERM has evolved over the years and has material that was important one year but may not be included the next, Transportation in the morning is only curves and acc dcc, in all the topics the outline will help you find what you need to study the most.


agreed.


----------

